# Electrical Switch Machines



## Radiodial (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm adding a large NG layout to the backyard patio area set up for automatic operation of 3 trains using DCC-BitSwitch controllers (http://www.dcc-bitswitch.com).  Idea is to be able sit back with a beer (or many) and just be able to have the trains run  plus be able to have unattended activity for open houses and parties.  

I currently use Sunset Valley turnouts and EZ-Air switch machines, but I need a good weatherproof electrical switch machine for the new automatic operation.  Adding an electrical solenoid controller to each EZ-Air actuator is way too expensive proposition here.  *Any recommendations for a good weatherproof large scale electrical switch machine?*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Best bet is the LGB ones... Aristo don't last, USAT not as good, and train-li ones very good, but too expensive. 

Regards, Greg 

(I use ez-aire and solenoids and DCC controllers)


----------

